# What age should you start agility training with a puppy?



## smalltowngirl

I am looking for any advice on this topic. We adopted a 3/4 Amercian Eskimo/1/4 Lab female puppy a few weeks ago. I am use to having German Shepherds and doing totally different kind of training with them but this looks fun and Daisy would love it. This is Daisy 10 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Pawzk9

She's very cute! Puppies can learn many foundation skills early on - sit/down/switch/here/directionals. Especially with larger breed pups, you don't want to do any high jumping or weaves until their growth plates are closed. (anywhere from a year in smaller dogs to 2 years in really large dogs) However you can run courses with "step-over" jumps or just having her go through the jump standards. Many agility instructors have intro courses geared specificially to puppies.


----------



## smalltowngirl

Pawzk9 said:


> She's very cute! Puppies can learn many foundation skills early on - sit/down/switch/here/directionals. Especially with larger breed pups, you don't want to do any high jumping or weaves until their growth plates are closed. (anywhere from a year in smaller dogs to 2 years in really large dogs) However you can run courses with "step-over" jumps or just having her go through the jump standards. Many agility instructors have intro courses geared specificially to puppies.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I have had her for 3 weeks. She is on a daily schedule/routine and is doing great with learning the basic puppy training. She is crate trained, sits when asked, knows her name, stops what she is doing when you say "No Daisy" in a stern voice, walks on leash, and we are working on laying down,potty training, and not jumping on people when they walk in the room. I am walking her before bed time at night, getting a good drink afterwords, and back out to potty before bed. She sleeps 3-5 hours before waking me to go back out. She gets to run in the yard w/our GSD and our 5 yr old every day and is usually in her "bed"(crate) only when we are gone and for bed at night. I am a stay at home Mom. We have been taking her with us as much as possible for socializing....to the park, fishing, visiting family & friends,for walks,etc


----------



## StevieM

Congratulations! I would definitely get her into a positive based puppy kindergarten class and keep up the socialization you're doing. I love Patricia McConnell's "Puppy Primer" book from http://www.tawzerdog.com/product/info/260/Puppy-Primer--Patricia-McConnell-.php?cPath=120_149 
As far as agility training goes, I agree with Pawzk9 - no jumping or weaving until her growth plates are closed. But there's tons of groundwork and foundation stuff you can do. Good luck & have FUN!!! 
Stevie


----------



## Julee and Embyr

Congrats on the new pup! She's adorable.

As the others have said, no jumps, no weaving. But sit, down, stay, target, etc are very useful to train now. You can also train her to your body language (running through the jump with no bar, etc) to get her used to front and rear crosses and the like. Have fun!


----------



## MrsBoats

Susan Salo has a DVD for teaching puppies correct jumping form using jump bumps versus real jumps. In addition to the great advice you've gotten so far, I would look into this too:

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=2083


----------



## smalltowngirl

Thanks for the info/advice everyone...I appreciate it! Daisy is a high energy puppy that loves to please her humans for sure....I really think she will enjoy it !


----------

